#  Alternativmedizin >   Alternativen gegen Allergien >

## Enna82

Ich habe letztens einen Pricktest beim Arzt machen lassen. Seit 3 Jahren ist mein Heuschnupfen so schlimm, dass ich im Frühjahr schon Cortison Tabletten bzw. einmal sogar Cortison-Spritze nehmen musste.
Das Ergebnis vom Pricktest war, dass ich gegen alle Gräser und Bäume sowie Hausstaub-Milben allergisch bin! Aber meine Katze darf ich behalten. 
Jetzt soll ich im Herbst mit der Desensibelisierung starten Spritzen gegen Birke, dann im Frühjahr in tablettenform gegen Gräser und irgendwann dazwischen mit Spritzen gegen Hausstaub-Milben. Kennt jemand Alternativen?

----------


## Bandi

Hallo, es gibt ja viele Alternativen gegen Heuschnupfen über die ich mich informiert habe aber sie wirklich was bringen würde ich jetzt nicht wissen. Vitamin E soll da hilfreich sein und auch Akupunktur, hast du das schon mal probiert? Kann auf jeden Fall nicht schaden.

----------


## AndreaP

Hallo, 
also eine wirkliche Alternative zu den Medikamenten kenne ich nicht, allerdings kannst du einiges tun um deine Situation zu verbessern. Häufiges Duschen um die Pollen loszuwerden, Inhalation mit Fenchelöl oder Eukalyptusöl, vitaminreiche Ernährung und viel trinken.

----------


## Larunia

In deinem Fall dürfte es wohl keine Alternative sein, aber ich "härte" meinen Körper über die Kreuzallergien ein wenig ab. Bei mir sind es die Frühjahrsblüher (Bäume) und dementsprechend gibt es einige andere Produkte auf die ich allergisch reagiere. Und die esse ich dann bspw. mir Absicht.

----------


## Lottel

Ich schliesse mich der Diskussion gleich mal an, auch ich leider jedes Frühjahr immer wieder an Heuschnupfen und wäre echt mal froh, wenn es wieder neue Tipps oder Hausmittel gibt, einfach natürliche alternativen, wie man dem ganzen begegnen kann, bei mir ists dann auch im Sommer gleich immer noch ein zweites Mal soweit, da sinds dann die Gräser. 
Tipps also weiterhin willkommen!

----------


## Sinaja

Das kenne ich nur allzu gut. Ich habe auch eine Allergie gegen Frühblüher, was im Frühjahr absolut unangenehm ist. Es gibt ein paar Sachen, auf die man achten kann, um die Allergien in Grenzen zu halten: Wenn die Pollenbelastung extrem hoch ist, dusche ich mich, sobald ich nach Hause komme und vermeide es, draußen Sport zu machen. Beim Radfahren trage ich eine Brille. Die Wäsche hänge ich drinnen auf. Pollenbelastungs-Apps sind auch hilfreich. Ich nehme mittlerweile auch Wachteleier gegen die Allergie ein und soweit scheint es ganz gut zu funktionieren.

----------


## Lottel

Da zieht wie immer und überall auch die Technologie ein, aber ich muss mal sagen, könnte ich mir mal ansehen. 
Ich bin hetzt etwas irritiert, Wachteleier? Wie bist du denn da drauf gekommen und wie soll das wirken?

----------


## StefanD.

Nun ja es ist auch möglich eine Hyposensibilisierung (auch Allergieimpfung oder spezifische Immuntherapie genannt).
Allerdings erst imSpätherbst beginnend wenn keien Allergenen Stoffe mehr in der Luft sind.  Was für Allergene sind dies den bei Dir? 
Gruss Stefan

----------


## Sinaja

Naja, ich habe da im Internet einmal einen Artikel darüber gelesen. Da stand, dass die Inhaltsstoffe in den Wachteleiern den Körper auf natürliche Weise desensibilisieren. Er reagiert dann einfach nicht mehr so furchtbar auf eigentlich harmlose Allergene.
Ich war dann auch in der Apotheke und habe nachgefragt deswegen und die haben mir die Alleovite Kapseln empfohlen. Die nehme ich jetzt schon ein Weilchen ein und verglichen zu letztem Jahr, habe ich heuer kaum etwas gespürt. Scheint also gut zu wirken.

----------


## Ithoust

Also bei mir hilft die gute alte Nasenspülung immer am besten. Das spült die Pollen aus der Nase! 
Bin mit der Methode eigentlich ganz zufrieden!

----------


## Lottel

Bei mir ist es Birke Erle Esche und Ragweed! 
Nasenspülung, nun ja, die wil ich nur nicht zu oft machen, da habe ich auch das Gefühl das brennt oft. 
@ Sinaja, wie viele nimmst du denn da ein?

----------


## Sinaja

Das mit der Nasenspülung ist vielleicht eine gute Idee, wenn man durch die Allergie "nur" Schnupfen und eine triefende Nase bekommt. Bei mir ist das Problem aber auch noch, dass meine Augen auch furchtbar jucken und hin und wieder sogar mein Gaumen.
Also anfangs habe ich zwei Kapseln pro Tag genommen, weil da die Allergiesaison noch nicht in Gange war. Das nennt man auch Vorlaufphase. Mittlerweile gibt es Tage, an denen ich 6 Kapseln pro Tag nehme, also wenn die Belastung besonders hoch ist. Aber ich muss sagen, dass ich es in diesem Jahr wirklich noch kaum gespürt habe. Das ist schon eine riesige Erleichterung.

----------


## Lottel

Kann man denn diese Alleovite Immun Kapseln nur in der Apotheke kaufen? Wenn ja, dann frage ich da einfach mal nach, die müssen das dann ja auch genauer kennen. Und wie lange vorher würdest du die denn nun einnehmem bereits? Das wäre auch gut abzuschätzen.

----------


## Sinaja

Man kann sie auch übers Internet kaufen, aber in der Apotheke auch, wenn du noch etwas nachfragen willst.
Ich weiß nicht, wann die Allergie-Saison für Ragweed beginnt, aber ich vermute mal im Sommer? Bis auf die Birke haben wir die Frühblüher ja schon fast überstanden. Ich würde also einfach jetzt schon einmal anfangen und wenn die Ragweed-Zeit beginnt, kannst du ja die Dosis erhöhen.

----------


## Lottel

Ich danke dir auf jeden Fall, nein ein bisschen dauert das noch, das blüht erst richtig im August kann man sagen, also da habe ich noch genügend Vorlaufzeit um die helfenden Kapseln im Vorlauf zu nehmen und mich auf die Allergie vorzubereiten. 
Danke für den echt guten Tipp, werde ich befolgen!

----------


## mannermanner

Hi, 
die ultimative Lösung ist immer deine Ernährung. Wenn du dich richtig gesund, vegan, ausgewogen und rohköstlich ernährst und verschiedene Reinigungen deines Körpers machst, wirst du es in der Regel los. :-) 
MfG

----------


## Meli85

Ich habe gehört, Nachtkerzenöl soll gut sein, muss aber langfristig eingenommen werden.
Informier dich mal....oder vielleicht hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit... 
LG, Meli

----------


## Youblearded

Gegen Heuschnupfen soll auch Ingwer, Sanddornöl und Fenchelöl helfen.
Das Sanddornöl wird auf das Naseninnere gerieben, der Inger kleingeschnitten und in heißes Wasser zum trinken gegeben und das Fenchelöl inhaliert.

----------

